# Interestest Article on the Merger...



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The author of this article is a DJ on KFOG. He's not really associated with Sirius or XM so this may be no more accurate than any other post on the internet.

http://www.bigrick.fm/blog/2008/03/xm-sirius-what-will-mel-do.html


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Ken S said:


> The author of this article is a DJ on KFOG. He's not really associated with Sirius or XM so this may be no more accurate than any other post on the internet.
> 
> http://www.bigrick.fm/blog/2008/03/xm-sirius-what-will-mel-do.html


sigh just look like I am really stuck with sirius.


----------

